# datantyp einer variable ermittel mit sql



## hamid (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo gibt es in SQL einen befehl mit der man den datentyp einer variable herausbekommen kann? google hilft da nicht.

DB ist postgresql

danke


----------



## nrg (6. Jul 2011)

variable in sql? kannst du deine frage konkretisieren? meinst du den datentyp der tabellenspalte? wenn ja, für was brauchst du den?


----------



## hamid (6. Jul 2011)

Ja ganz genau ! datentyp der tabellenspalte. Desc oder Describe gibts bei postgres nicht bzw es funzt nicht.

ne andere lösung?


----------



## Foo (6. Jul 2011)

schau mal hier:
ResultSet (Java Platform SE 6)
und hier:
Connection (Java Platform SE 6)


----------

